# West Mountain Kennels



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have been trying to get in touch with Kim down at West Mountain Kennels in Santaquin. Her site lists no phone number and the email doesn't work. Does anyone here know if she is still in business or how to get a hold of her?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Scratch that. Found her. Thanks.


----------

